# Excel 2010 Print problems



## 98bishopmal

Hi There,

Does anyone know how to solve the problem listed below?

When printing from excel i get an error saying:

your file could not be printed due to an error

There may not be enough memory available. Try closing files and programs you aren't using.

This error shows as event id 300 in even viewer 

I know in execl 2003 there is a file you delete and it fixes the problem but i can't remember what name the file is

Any help will be great

Many Thanks


----------



## OverClocker

Here is Microsoft's solution. I hope it helps.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/185016


----------



## 98bishopmal

Hi Over clocker

This is not the fix for my problem, any other ideas?

Cheers


----------



## johnb35

Go to windows update and see if there are any updates for office.


----------



## xyinzer

Try saving the worksheet in another format :

If the EXCEL spreadsheet was created by an older version of EXCEL, let's say EXCEL 97-2003, 
File > SaveAs > use the EXCEL Workbook file type.

I had a problem similar to yours and this fixed it.


----------

